# Lunch with Buddy



## MSnowy (Sep 23, 2016)

I finally got out today after weeks of not shooting. Ran into Buddy the local hawk, so we sat down and had lunch. He was selfish and didn't share.











 He even flossed when he was done.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 23, 2016)

Is that a mouse in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?

Oh, that is a mouse in your pocket....

Lol

Great set!

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 23, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Is that a mouse in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?
> 
> Oh, that is a mouse in your pocket....
> 
> ...



Ha ha Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Sep 23, 2016)

Hawks gots pockets? 

Nice set; lovely light!


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 23, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Hawks gots pockets?
> 
> Nice set; lovely light!



Thanks John.  Hawks do take out


----------



## annamaria (Sep 24, 2016)

Love it and the flossing part had me in howls!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 24, 2016)

Clarity is great in the entire set. Very nice shots.


----------



## pjaye (Sep 25, 2016)

Great set.  But I personally would have had to pass if he offered to share.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 25, 2016)

Great capture. Beautiful creature.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 25, 2016)

Great set.


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 25, 2016)

annamaria said:


> Love it and the flossing part had me in howls!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





jcdeboever said:


> Great capture. Beautiful creature.





zombiesniper said:


> Great set.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 25, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> Great set.  But I personally would have had to pass if he offered to share.



Thanks. Ya I would have passed on mouse if he had offered


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 25, 2016)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Clarity is great in the entire set. Very nice shots.



Thanks. These were taken with a Nikon D500 w/  Tamron 150 - 600mm


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice set


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 27, 2016)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set



Thanks


----------



## goooner (Sep 27, 2016)

Very nice set!


----------



## k5MOW (Sep 27, 2016)

Great shots.


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 27, 2016)

goooner said:


> Very nice set!





k5MOW said:


> Great shots.



Thanks


----------

